#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  درخواست مین برد تلویزیون ال ای دی الجی 50LF651V

## soraty

سلام

آقای صابری لطفا اگر مین برد تلویزیون ال ای دی الجی 50LF651V دارید با ذکر قیمت برام پیام دهد ممنون میشم.

----------

*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> سلام
> 
> آقای صابری لطفا اگر مین برد تلویزیون ال ای دی الجی 50LF651V دارید با ذکر قیمت برام پیام دهد ممنون میشم.


سلام دوست عزیز. فکر نمیکنم موجود داشته باشم. عکس آن را قرار دهید.

----------

*soraty*

----------


## soraty

> سلام دوست عزیز. فکر نمیکنم موجود داشته باشم. عکس آن را قرار دهید.


با تشکر از آقای صابری 

مین برد گیر آوردم . ممنونم.

----------

